# Instagram usernames?



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm sure there is a lot of people on the forum that use Instagram to share pictures of their Vs so I figured I would start thread everyone can post their usernames on. I know I can never have enough V pictures in my feed. 

Mine (which is 99% of little Berkeley): giandaliajr


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

MCD- Marcia & Mark
Puppy- Dharma
Country- Canada- Province- Ontario
I know I can never keep it straight whose name is what user and who owns what dog(s.) Nor can I remember where everyone lives. There is actually on the forum a member information section but I do not think it contains all of this info and I am not sure if it is compulsory to fill in.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

There should be another IG thread that started awhile back. Did you try searching?


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

found it, and bumped it up.


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

my instagram is gabrielaabril and is also 99% milo pictures haha


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

How does instagram work on the forum? is it linked to facebook or Skype or another communication source? I am so illiterate when it comes to stuff like this. Unfortunately my daughter lost her camera at a Justin Bieber concert in July and we don't have a camera to take pictures of our puppy at the moment. Otherwise I would post current pictures.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

It doesn't work on the forum but we can follow each other.

Instagram is an application for smartphones (like the iphone or android phones). It's not connected to anything (although you can link your accounts together from other sources like facebook or twitter). But basically it is a news feed with only pictures. You add friends to it and their pictures show up on your news feed.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Ok now I understand this. I think I will just keep interacting on the forum. I am not attached to my cell phone or facebook or twitter. I don't have time for that kind of stuff too.


----------



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

I started a new Instagram account for Jax alone, since my friends and family were sick of seeing puppy pics on my person account lol 

jaxthevizsla 

He's a ham and loves to pose for pictures!


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

aliciavp (because i'm so original)


----------

